# it's an official addiction...



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, i go to sams club today to get a backpack. i find myself cruising the fresh fruit/produce section and i buy RASPBERRIES
i don't eat raspberries, i don't cook with raspberries, and i didn't even have any plans for raspberry wine! i have had a sparkling raspberry once from shawnee winery/southern illinois and i liked it, but, hey, i normally do my homework/prep work first with any kind of hobbyish activity. i even had to go buy some buckets over in the food prep section for primary. this will only be a one gallon experiment... hello, my name is rica and i'm a winemakaholic...


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 3, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> ok, i go to sams club today to get a backpack. i find myself cruising the fresh fruit/produce section and i buy RASPBERRIES
> i don't eat raspberries, i don't cook with raspberries, and i didn't even have any plans for raspberry wine! i have had a sparkling raspberry once from shawnee winery/southern illinois and i liked it, but, hey, i normally do my homework/prep work first with any kind of hobbyish activity. i even had to go buy some buckets over in the food prep section for primary. this will only be a one gallon experiment... hello, my name is rica and i'm a winemakaholic...



That's a good one. When Aldi's had strawberries on sale for $.99 lb. I went out and bought 60+ lbs of them. I think the first trip was 32 lbs then 2 more trips at 16 lbs each. Saw the price and thought 

"Wine, How could I go wrong at that price?"

I still have 24 lbs in the freezer along with 16 pints of blueberries that were a good price.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 3, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> ok, i go to sams club today to get a backpack. i find myself cruising the fresh fruit/produce section and i buy RASPBERRIES
> i don't eat raspberries, i don't cook with raspberries, and i didn't even have any plans for raspberry wine! i have had a sparkling raspberry once from shawnee winery/southern illinois and i liked it, but, hey, i normally do my homework/prep work first with any kind of hobbyish activity. i even had to go buy some buckets over in the food prep section for primary. this will only be a one gallon experiment... hello, my name is rica and i'm a winemakaholic...



How many pounds did you buy? What did they cost if I'm not being too nosy?
Larry


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2010)

FREEZE them and wait till you have enough for at least 3 gallons.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

no, larry, not too nosy. bought 4 packages at 12 oz. each. shoulda bought a 5th if i'd done my math in my head, lol. i'm not gonna fret since this is pretty experimental for me. they were 3.98 apiece. i don't know enough about raspberries to even know if that's a good price
but they were beautiful, just perfect! when i washed them i found no baddies like u do in strawberries sometimes. i've just smashed them up and the juice is delish! i've always like raspberry flavored items...just never bought the fruit, lol.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 3, 2010)

With 3 lbs you should be able to get a 1 gallon batch but I have found with raspberries that more is better. Better taste, better color. But I bet the 3 lbs still make a tasty wine. The 1 gallon batch I have in primary now has 6 lbs in it. Around here the supermarkets sell raspberries for about 3.00 for 4 oz. so priceways it sounds like you did good. Have fun with it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2010)

I would shoot for 6-8# per gal. Anything less will give you a weak body. raspberry has alot of water so you need more like Strawberry


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> That's a good one. When Aldi's had strawberries on sale for $.99 lb. I went out and bought 60+ lbs of them. I think the first trip was 32 lbs then 2 more trips at 16 lbs each. Saw the price and thought
> 
> "Wine, How could I go wrong at that price?"
> 
> I still have 24 lbs in the freezer along with 16 pints of blueberries that were a good price.




i did the same thing at aldi's - but i got them for $.79 a pound  - i still have 14 pounds frozen.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

Sadly I do the same, browse the fruit and freezer section. I figure if I can buy any fruit for less than $50.00 to do a 6 gallon I'm good. Tom's right (as always) 6-8 pounds per gallon will provide you with a good wine.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 3, 2010)

i got about 150 lbs of blackberry right now, but sadly i'm way short . need atleast 400 and hope to get 800 lbs!

i agree with rockingsteve though, it's hard to pass up a sweet deal!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> i did the same thing at aldi's - but i got them for $.79 a pound  - i still have 14 pounds frozen.



i think i need to start checking at aldi's...they have one in paducah, but i just never go there. i'm a one stop shopping kinda gal. i hate running all over the place, but i will start checking them. good thing i got 2 fridge's and a freezer, lol


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea and get to know the produce Manager. Sometimes he can have a bargain in the back room for ya. I picked up forty pounds of frozen peaches for $19. It is always worth asking
Brad


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> i got about 150 lbs of blackberry right now, but sadly i'm way short . need atleast 400 and hope to get 800 lbs!
> 
> i agree with rockingsteve though, it's hard to pass up a sweet deal!



Holy smokes, how are you getting this much as no man can pick that much!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Holy smokes, how are you getting this much as no man can pick that much!



farmers first and as season ends, frozen via distributors. we don't pick any ourselves. too much to do as it is!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> farmers first and as season ends, frozen via distributors. we don't pick any ourselves. too much to do as it is!



how far out do u range with the farmers markets?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 4, 2010)

Addiction,,, Addiction,,
Let me tell you how it is...
My wife works at Walmart in the bakery decorating cakes.
The produce section is immediately in front of the bakery.
I go to see the wife, or to pick her up sometimes...
For an hour, I walk in circles in the produce,,, picking up an apple and smelling it,,, then a pineapple,,, a pear,,, a peach,, bananas,,,, on and on..
I wonder what the guys in the room with the security cameras think.
"Hey fellows,,, we've got a wine maker or a fruit pervert here!"


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> Addiction,,, Addiction,,
> Let me tell you how it is...
> My wife works at Walmart in the bakery decorating cakes.
> The produce section is immediately in front of the bakery.
> ...




i vote for winemaker, lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 4, 2010)

How about a perverted wine maker?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 5, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> How about a perverted wine maker?



You been talking to my wife?????


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha me too. When i have money on hand i can sometimes be seen inspecting the produce isle looking for loot lol.


----------

